# [ 2020 ] Resort on the beach



## Naria2004 (Nov 25, 2020)

Hey all, I'm looking at resorts, and want one that ON the beach. Not a block or two from it, one that you can see the water, up close, from your balcony. Which places are these, and what's the likelihood of getting into one? We were originally saving points to go to Disney, but now with Covid, we'd rather go somewhere that we can spread out more. We've got 60 TPU saved that expire at the end of April, but can extend if I need to. I've got an OGS going since March 2019 that I can also add to.


----------



## silentg (Nov 25, 2020)

When do you want to go?


----------



## kwelty (Nov 25, 2020)

Many, if not most oceanfront resorts , have only some units that are actually oceanfront with other ones being oceanside with no view, pool view, garden view, etc.  When you trade in, you often don't know until you get there.


----------



## Lisa P (Nov 26, 2020)

Wyndham in Panama City FL has all oceanview rooms. IIRC, most are at Wyndham Daytona Beach as well but you may need to verify that.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 30, 2020)

Our home resort, The Beach Club at St Augustine Beach is right on the beach with every unit having an ocean view (to the side) and some are direct ocean front. The Hibiscus just south of there is also ocean front but not all units are at the beach and some have no ocean/beach view at all.  As mentioned above many resorts in Daytona Beach as well as the surrounding towns (New Smyrna, Ormond Beach) are right on the beach which can be verified by typing their address into Google maps and looking at the satellite view.  Of course when booking at one of those resorts you may be assigned a unit with a street or parking lot view.

~Diane


----------



## Laurie (Nov 30, 2020)

Las Olas, Satellite Beach, south of Cocoa Beach -- all units (which are huge themselves) have a large balcony facing the ocean. RCI #0259.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 30, 2020)

Lisa P said:


> Wyndham in Panama City FL has all oceanview rooms. IIRC, most are at Wyndham Daytona Beach as well but you may need to verify that.



Wyndham Panama City Beach is good for oceanfront units.  Unfortunately, it is a very expensive resort to book except off-season with discounts and upgrades and nobody wants to go there off-season, at least not this year (ask me how I know).

Wyndham Ocean Walk in Daytona has oceanfront, ocean view, and "city view" units.  I own 1.5 million points at Ocean Walk and have had my guests put in city view 2BR Deluxe units when I booked an oceanfront unit.  Consequently, I book the two unit types that are guaranteed to have an oceanfront balcony.

Las Olas Beach Club in Satellite Beach, FL has forty 2BR units, all oceanfront.  I haven't stayed there but know of it from the family that also owns Las Olas in Cocoa Beach, where I have stayed and liked a lot.

Wyndham Westwinds in N. Myrtle Beach is a nice older resort that may be your best bet.  Our first time there, I walked in the door and saw two shades of blue -- sky and ocean.  Almost literally, you have to be on the balcony and look down to see ground. 

I just called Westwinds to get the following information.  Floors 4-10 have 2BR units, ten units on each floor.  The eight units in the middle are oceanfront.  The unit on each end is ocean view but it is  a good ocean view, not like you are set back from the beach.  They just face up or down the beach instead of being perpendicular to the beach.  Floors 2 & 3 are 1BR units, all oceanfront. 

Westwinds does not have a lot of amenities -- a pool that is both indoor and outdoor and indoor and outdoor hot tubs.  Westwinds is not expensive and booking a spring week shouldn't be difficult.  Mid-summer is another matter.


----------



## Naria2004 (Dec 2, 2020)

These are great options. I'm definitely going to look into them. the idea was to try to go April 2-10, when our two girls (13 and 14) are out of school, but being that they are online, that's not as important. Thanks everyone!


----------



## joanncanary (Dec 15, 2020)

Any suggestions for a good room with a view?


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 15, 2020)

On Marco Island, HGVC has three resorts that are ocean front:  Surf Club, Charter Club and Eagle's Nest.  Not sure if they all trade in RCI (some ore dual affiliated).

Kurt


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 15, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> On Marco Island, HGVC has three resorts that are ocean front:  Surf Club, Charter Club and Eagle's Nest.  Not sure if they all trade in RCI (some ore dual affiliated).
> 
> Kurt


But not all rooms  see the water up close from your balcony as the op wants


----------



## Inhislove (Dec 16, 2020)

Catalina Beach Club is our home. It is not fancy or large, but every unit is full oceanfront with lovely Daytona Beach views! No laundry in the unit, but there are coin laundry rooms across the hall on multiple floors. 2 baths even in 1 bedroom units makes it nice for teenagers.


----------



## tn_to_fl_surf (Dec 20, 2021)

+1 to Catalina Beach Club!


----------



## theo (Dec 21, 2021)

Fwiw, there are numerous *Gulf*-front timeshare properties in and around Indian Shores/  Indian Rocks Beach/ Madeira Beach/ St. Pete Beach/ Treasure Island area of FL.
Right off the top of my head, the following come to mind, although there are numerous others:

Reddington Ambassador
Cameron Cove
Sand Pebble Resort
Bay & Beach Club (one of their two buildings is on the other side of Gulf Blvd and therefore not Gulf-front, but one of their building *is* Gulf-front).
Island Gulf Resort

All of the foregoing are older, non-"chain" properties; we've only stayed at the last two on the list above. Not at all *my* favorite area of FL, but that was not the question posed.

On the Atlantic Ocean side of FL, we stayed once at Dolphin Beach Club, which is certainly oceanfront, located in Daytona Beach Shores.

I have absolutely no idea of the exchange company affiliations (whether RCI, II or both) of any of the resorts identified above, as we are not "exchangers".

Back to the SW FL Gulf side, in Fort Myers Beach there are *8* different Gulf-front timeshare properties within a 5 mile stretch of the beach, any or all of them easily identified with minimal effort. On the RedWeek site, for example, you can search for timeshares not just within a general area, but right down to a specific city or town in some cases.

P.S. I just now noticed that the OP inquiry was actually in late November of 20*20 *(over a year ago) , but since I had already typed my response, it's staying anyhow.


----------



## legalfee (Dec 21, 2021)

Just got back from Landmark Panama City Beach. Ocean front beautiful beach!


----------



## silentg (Dec 21, 2021)

Laurie said:


> Las Olas, Satellite Beach, south of Cocoa Beach -- all units (which are huge themselves) have a large balcony facing the ocean. RCI #0259.


We just came back from there. I wrote a review. It’s a great place!


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 25, 2021)

Years ago I owned a week at the Emerald Seas in Deerfield Beach, FL.  At the time it was a touch rundown although I have heard it is much improved today.  Its savings grace was that I owned a corner unit on the 2nd floor with a huge balcony overlooking their tiki hut, their pool and a fabulous beach and ocean view.  Another benefit was that it was easy walking distance to some great bars, restaurants and the Deerfield Beach Pier...

George


----------

